# What's your "Timmies" stats?



## larry Strong (22 Jan 2011)

I imagine that most of us milk Timmie's for all it's worth....rack up missions, find int etc. so i was curious to see where others are at.

My Timmie's is at level 62 for training and I am at level 18 29% in missions.

So what levels are you all at?

Larry


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (22 Jan 2011)

I feel like such a n00b! 

Mission Level 16 (74%)
Eqpt Level: 35 (42%)


----------



## ModlrMike (22 Jan 2011)

Training: 32/5%  Level 16/51%


----------



## NavyShooter (22 Jan 2011)

Mission is at level 19, 21%, my Double-Double profficiency level is 64...


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Jan 2011)

Mission Level: 17 (65%)
Equip Level: 42 (74%)


----------



## Navalsnpr (22 Jan 2011)

Used to go to the KAF one every day for 8 months, thank god for Timmie's Cards!!! 

*Training: Level 4: 6%
Mission:  Level 5: 39%*


----------



## TN2IC (22 Jan 2011)

Navalsnipr said:
			
		

> Used to go to the KAF one every day for 8 months, thank god for Timmie's Cards!!!


Once a week for this cat. Watching my girly figure...  ;D


----------



## RememberanceDay (24 Jan 2011)

I've got...


Drumroll, please....




*4,968 double-doubles!*


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Jan 2011)

RemembranceDay said:
			
		

> I've got...
> 
> 
> Drumroll, please....
> ...



Some cut-off number.......

 ;D


----------



## RememberanceDay (24 Jan 2011)

Lol, I know! 

Anyways, 4968 coffees


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (24 Jan 2011)

Furthermore, you have more double double's than any other player! (But others have more than 4,968 of other pieces of equipment...)


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Jan 2011)

I think I may have "drank" more Timmies than anyone here.... just blew through about 5 more thousand in 2 days.


----------



## a.schamb (25 Jan 2011)

Mission: 13 (71%)
Equipment: 17 (10%)


----------



## MMSS (27 Jan 2011)

mission level 17
proficiency 37


----------



## kratz (30 Jan 2011)

My Timmies is a paltry level 6  :clown: 
Until this thread started, I did not see the value in going to Tims so often.


Now.....does your "work out at the gym" match your fitness level?  ;D


----------



## Captsapper@gmail.com (1 Feb 2011)

Level 18 (35%)
Training Level 54 (2%)

I use it to fill in points before leveling up, or to get my number of completed missions or morale up in a day in order to get some of the daily challenges.


----------



## armyvern (1 Feb 2011)

Meet at Timmies: Level 18 (8%);

and my coffee is at 

Proficiency level: 62 (37%).


----------



## armyvern (1 Feb 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I think I may have "drank" more Timmies than anyone here.... just blew through about 5 more thousand in 2 days.



That's what I do too, buy a crapload and then drink them all in one sitting.


----------



## clericalchronicals (3 Feb 2011)

A lot.  LOL, that's all I can say...a lot.


----------



## MJP (4 Feb 2011)

Can't believe I missed this one.

Training: Level 83: 78%
Mission:  Level 20: 13%


----------



## NavyShooter (5 Feb 2011)

Mission is at level 20, 0%

Training is at level 80, 18% now...


----------



## josh54243 (5 Feb 2011)

MSN Level 18: 57%:
TRG: Level 60: 71%


----------



## larry Strong (15 Feb 2011)

Been burning up missions

Level 20 86%
Trg Lev 102 3%


----------



## NavyShooter (15 Feb 2011)

Trg Level 97 (85%)

Mission Level 20 (88%)


----------



## 3VP Highlander (20 Feb 2011)

Level 20 (64%)

Prof 111 (46%)

and about to be counselled for caffeine addition.


----------



## Good2Golf (20 Feb 2011)

Mission: 19
Proficiency: 82


I used to have a lot of Timmies stored up, heck I should have shares in TDL Group, but now I fill the craving from mission to mission.  That said. I still have a frackload of Chai from earlier days, but it costs me about 60CR to drop my a$$ down at a Shura to drink the stuff, so I'll have a fair bit of it to go.

Cheers
G2G


----------



## NavyShooter (20 Feb 2011)

Mission is at Level 21: 76%

Double-Double is at Level 116: 23%

 :rage:


----------



## navymich (21 Feb 2011)

Did everyone notice the new Timmie's cup in AO?  It's a Roll-up-the-rim cup!  Nice work Mike.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Feb 2011)

Too bad there isn't any extra prizes with it...lol....


----------



## navymich (21 Feb 2011)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Too bad there isn't any extra prizes with it...lol....



Awesome idea for a contest this month.  Mike, are you listening?  Maybe some Army.ca swag?   ;D


----------



## ballz (21 Feb 2011)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Too bad there isn't any extra prizes with it...lol....



Same thing with the real roll up the rim cups from my experience


----------



## larry Strong (21 Feb 2011)

ballz said:
			
		

> Same thing with the real roll up the rim cups from my experience


Yeah the story of my life........"Good luck try again" :'(


----------



## NavyShooter (21 Feb 2011)

Last year I won about a 1:15 ratio....


----------



## josh54243 (21 Feb 2011)

That would be cool, maybe

xxx amount of timmies 'Try again' can get you swag

or better yet

xx amount of timmies will get you milpoints


----------



## agc (21 Feb 2011)

Lvl 8, 48%

Definitely a lot more java than I usually go through in a day.


----------



## kuchunwah (26 Feb 2011)

that's insane.  I haven't thought of using timmy like that.


----------



## larry Strong (26 Feb 2011)

kuchunwah said:
			
		

> that's insane.  I haven't thought of using timmy like that.



Brawhahaha guess I`m insane ;D........Trg Lvl 142 27% Msn Lvl 22 52% Brawhahaha


----------



## Rheostatic (3 Mar 2011)

Timmies were my go-to item at the QM for a few "items purchased" daily challenges. I now wonder about the health & safety implications of stockpiling about 5000 double-doubles.


----------



## Tyriel (4 Mar 2011)

86 Timmies coffees and proficiency is at level 2 24%. I need to level that more.


----------



## Captsapper@gmail.com (7 Mar 2011)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Brawhahaha guess I`m insane ;D........Trg Lvl 142 27% Msn Lvl 22 52% Brawhahaha



I'm even "Crazier" than you,  Trg Level 142 44% Msn Lvl 22 76%.  You would think with all that coffee I would have won more than a single donut with roll up the rim


----------



## MMSS (7 Mar 2011)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> Timmies were my go-to item at the QM for a few "items purchased" daily challenges. I now wonder about the health & safety implications of stockpiling about 5000 double-doubles.



Did the same, believe it or not got through the many thousands. Still working on all the tea I bought after someone here recommended it as better than Tim's for the challenges. Didn't work out that way for me but I am now up to using 28 per mission so it is going down... 900 or so to go I believe from over 4000.


----------



## TomCampbell (15 Mar 2011)

Mission - Level 9
Coffee - Level 6

I'm amazed how much intel you can pick up at the Tim's in KAF. Is it really inside the wire?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (15 Mar 2011)

I guess you never know what kind of info you'll find when you roll up the rim.


----------



## larry Strong (5 Apr 2011)

Getting a little bloated with coffee   Trg Lvl 227 @ 70% and Msn Lvl 26 @ 11%. My training now jumps 25% every time I drink a coffee (sic) :stars:


----------



## kuchunwah (5 Apr 2011)

haven't you ppl heard the latest research that coffee and junk food is a bad combo?


----------



## collide25 (23 Jul 2011)

i dont even know where to find it. im a tool.


----------



## kratz (24 Jul 2011)

collide25:

"Meet at Timmies" mission is the second one in the Kandahar Air Field set of challenges.



After all this coffee I'm still only a lvl 17, prof 46.  ;D


----------



## a.schamb (25 Jul 2011)

After using up about 4000 Double Double's collecting intel, I'm up to:

Mission: Level 20 - 93%
Equipment: Level 103 - 84%


----------



## kratz (13 Oct 2011)

I was reading through the stats page of the game and noticed I have gone to Timmies more than 36,000. almost all of those times, I bought more than 1 coffee, so double that number at least.

I've divided those coffee into the number of days played and am surprised I could drink 180 coffee a day. 
Even if I was buying for the office, that would still be 18-24 coffee each per day for each of us.  ;D


----------



## infantryian (13 Oct 2011)

I'm fairly certain that the number you read was the theatre total. We have ALL gone to Timmies combined to more than 36,000 times.


----------



## Solomance (21 Dec 2011)

Just unlocked KAF. Timmies is defiantly going to be milked for CE.


----------



## larry Strong (22 Dec 2011)

It will collect you a bucket full of Int as well


----------



## Solomance (9 Jan 2012)

Finally got around to knocking down some of the insurgency level and unlocking the high end missions.

It seems to me, and I dont want to blaspheme. That the "Observe a shiura (key leader engagement)" has a better return on CE for CR spent.

It also only costs 1mp per unit.

Do the timmies rewards get better in later levels?


----------



## PuckChaser (9 Jan 2012)

Timmies isn't good for CE to CR ratio. Its excellent for cheap CR to farm for int points to work on your HVTs, especially when you have a lower Attention to Detail.


----------

